# best skiff for solo fly fishing



## jb (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi,
What do you think would be the best skiff for solo fly fishing? I am older, so I don't plan on long poling trips on an elevated poling platform. I mostly fish Mosquito and north Indian River Lagoons. I am thinking that a Gheenoe LT25 might be my best option.


----------



## B8T fish 1 (Jun 26, 2016)

jb said:


> Hi,
> What do you think would be the best skiff for solo fly fishing? I am older, so I don't plan on long poling trips on an elevated poling platform. I mostly fish Mosquito and north Indian River Lagoons. I am thinking that a Gheenoe LT25 might be my best option.


how old are you exactly. remember even a gheeno requires a required amount of balance, and back casting and especially a quick roll cast will require even more balance.with a gheeno you might want to consider a belly mounted line catcher.your stripped line can catch on seat or any thing on the floor.i have learned micro fishing with a fly is alot of fun but you better be on your toes,or wear a good life preserver,lol.have fun hope to talk to you soon ....B8T fish 1


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

Gheenoe is probably not the best option to fly fish out of. What is your budget? Most of the skiffs can be fished solo, but it really depends on how you distribute the weight in the skiff so it will pole good and not squat when solo.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Seems that the sm144 is pretty popular lately, I think it'd be a pretty solid solo skiff and a bit more stable than a gheenoe


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

I fly-fished out of a Gheenoe LT15 MV for years. I'm not a small guy and stability was NEVER an issue whether on the decks or the platform. The Gheenoe is amazingly stable considering the beam. There are more obstructions to catch fly line, so a stripping basket is a good investment.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Dragonfly Marsh Hen


----------



## Joegar41 (Feb 5, 2013)

My .2 cents if it helps I'm 56 and just got into the micro skiff scene and fly fishing secluded backcountry waters sometimes solo others with one other. I spent about a year researching and asking a ton of questions. Much input came over coffee and off the main specific forums and from actual owners themselves. I decided on the Saltmarsh 1444, it's a well built skiff and has exceeded my expectations. It is stable and poles well, although when solo I many times run a trolling motor. It's been quoted as "the biggest little skiff out there". More than enough room for two plus gear for a full day and will draft just above ankle deep water. The attached pic shows it loaded for the day for 2 adults with rods, tackle, full
View attachment 1837
Engel and safety equipment .....Hope it helps


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I kept my LT25 as clean as possible for fly fishing. I'm 68 and the boat is steady enough that I have no trouble on the poling platform, but you might prefer standing on a cooler on the rear deck instead of a poling platform. You would clear the engine just fine, and sometimes I wish that was my configuration. I also use a trolling motor when I'm alone. The only other change I might make is to put one hatch on the front deck although that could sometimes make noise and spook a fish when you step on it. It's hard to tell from the pic but from the tip of the bow to the back of the front deck is 6.5 feet. Plenty of room for a line tamer of some kind. My engine is a 4 stroke Merc 20 which gets me about 25mph. The only serious fault I find with the Gheenoe is not having a flared bow, so you have to watch it going thru sharp waves or you'll get a bath. I hope this helps with your decision.
gheenoe by Woody Huband, on Flickr


----------



## Ambush1 (Sep 26, 2016)

Ambushskiffs.com


----------

